# Otis and his Bowling Ball....Pics and Vids



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, we had a nice weekend, so Otis got to play with his bowling ball finally....and boooy was he happy!!! He's all healed up from his Neuter, so he was very happy to finally get to play hard too!!




































more......


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

And a few Random shots....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats all!! Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics SDO. Looks like Spring has arrived at your house.

Love the bowling ball video. Otis looks so happy.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay!!! Otis got his ball back  Glad to see the silly boy again, and the pic with Abby is adorable. His head is so much bigger than hers.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so happy Otis is HAPPY again. He sure loves his ball. Um, his back profile is so much more attractive now after the surgery.  Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So does he like a bowling ball or a jolly ball better Shug? He's looking great, I can't get over all that skin!!! LOL


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

Sooo cute! I want him!! :[


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

So, was he able to pick up the ball, Chrissy? It's always nice to see Otis look happy! 

-n


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


Glad Otis is back to normal after the snip

Love this pic,you can tell Abs and Otis are best buds,Otis's head is massive,he is looking good Chriss


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

So when is he joining a bowling league? Looks like he could throw a great hook!! Was the ball one of his b-day gifts? He looks wonderful and happy. Thanks for sharing a great video.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone--I am so glad he's back to his goofy self--I hated seeing him so sad!!



Renoman said:


> Great pics SDO. Looks like Spring has arrived at your house.
> 
> Love the bowling ball video. Otis looks so happy.


I sure hope there's no more snow....if there is I'll blame you 


volleyballgk said:


> Yay!!! Otis got his ball back : Glad to see the silly boy again, and the pic with Abby is adorable. His head is so much bigger than hers.


haha His head IS big compared to hers --his skin around his neck is in rolls, now-it's so funny when he runs lol



Inga said:


> I am so happy Otis is HAPPY again. He sure loves his ball. Um, his back profile is so much more attractive now after the surgery. Glad he is feeling better.)


HAHAHA I am liking his "back profile" much better also lol--his pancake has already shrunk a little bit-can't wait till it goes away!!


Dieselsmama said:


> So does he like a bowling ball or a jolly ball better Shug? He's looking great, I can't get over all that skin!!! LOL


Definitely the bowling Ball--He likes to carry the Jolly Ball around, but looooves to wrestle with the bowling ball 


naoki said:


> So, was he able to pick up the ball, Chrissy? It's always nice to see Otis look happy!
> 
> -n


He wasn't and I am not sure he ever will...his dad carries a 16 pound one around in his mouth!! He sure does try like heck to get it in there though LOL


agility collie mom said:


> So when is he joining a bowling league? Looks like he could throw a great hook!! Was the ball one of his b-day gifts? He looks wonderful and happy. Thanks for sharing a great video.


Thank you!! You can see that he KNOWS he's not allowed in the garden so he tries to roll it away from the yellow boards so he dosen't lose it and then he has to whine for me to get it--He's a good Boy 
My dad actually had that laying around and I thought we'd give it a try last summer--it's his favorite outside toy!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Otis and the bowling ball...  When is he going to be allowed to play with it inside the house? LOL!

Great pics SUG!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, he looks so happy!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Otis and the bowling ball...  When is he going to be allowed to play with it inside the house? LOL!
> 
> Great pics SUG!


NEVER 


CorgiKarma said:


> Oh my gosh, he looks so happy!


Thank you!!! I think he is...if he's not he's never gonna be haha--this boy is SPOI-LED


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Otis,
You and Bailey have to get together for a few frames!! What color bowling shirt would you two look good in?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT BIG BOY!!!! You know how much I adore him! Sigh what a stud! 

That first pic of him and the one with your daughter are my faves!

Keep the pics coming! 

P.S- how are ya feeling? 
Nessa


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, you're serious!! That's adorable!!!! How on earth did you figure out that he would like playing with a bowling ball??

BTW - your signature photo makes me burst into a big smile every time I see it. That sideways look from Ella, as though she's keeping an eye on the giant next to her, is priceless!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> Otis,
> You and Bailey have to get together for a few frames!! What color bowling shirt would you two look good in?


He'd love that....just make sure Bailey brings his own ball...I am not sure Otis would share his well haha


chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT BIG BOY!!!! You know how much I adore him! Sigh what a stud!
> 
> That first pic of him and the one with your daughter are my faves!
> 
> ...


You need one for Cally and Jade--I bet they would love it!

I am feeling great, thanks for askin--only 7ish more weeks to go and I can wrestle and have my baby lay on me comfortably again!!! 



MrsJohnnyG said:


> Oh my gosh, you're serious!! That's adorable!!!! How on earth did you figure out that he would like playing with a bowling ball??
> 
> BTW - your signature photo makes me burst into a big smile every time I see it. That sideways look from Ella, as though she's keeping an eye on the giant next to her, is priceless!


haha--my Breeder told me that his daddy carries a 16 pound one around, so when my dad had that one layin around, I just had to try it...and sure am glad I did!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Great! Uallis saw these pics and now wants to know why he doesn't have a bowling ball...*sigh* Don't tell him that we have 2 in storage... 

Otis is looking fantastic! He looks like he has more wrinkles. He's definitely growing up!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Must be one heck of a strong dog. My Cav King Charles Spaniel mix probably couldn't even move that ball! I love the noises your dog makes when playing!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Inga said:


> I am so happy Otis is HAPPY again. He sure loves his ball. Um, his back profile is so much more attractive now after the surgery.  Glad he is feeling better.


Funny thing about the long shot of his backside during the first video, I was thinking, hey, much more attractive now


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Great! Uallis saw these pics and now wants to know why he doesn't have a bowling ball...*sigh* Don't tell him that we have 2 in storage...
> 
> Otis is looking fantastic! He looks like he has more wrinkles. He's definitely growing up!


Tell Ually that Auntie Chrissy will send him one in the mail if you don't get him one OUT of storage!!!  
Seriously, M--you have GOT to get him one--I bet he'd smile over that!! haha


Bonn1997 said:


> Must be one heck of a strong dog. My Cav King Charles Spaniel mix probably couldn't even move that ball! I love the noises your dog makes when playing!


Well, he is 170 pounds..he could probably sneeze in it and move it haha


MegaMuttMom said:


> Funny thing about the long shot of his backside during the first video, I was thinking, hey, much more attractive now


It is  Shrinking by the day, it seems--I can't wait till it's all non-sagging


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Awww, a dog and his BOWLING ball.


----------

